# how to save and store weeded vinyl for later heat pressing?



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

anyone ever weed save and store thier designs?
I beleive I have heard placing wax paper between will work?
I plan on weeding alot for one person logo and want to know how to store so I can heat press them later.
THANKS FOR ANY SUGGESTIONS
PEACE


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi d,

depending on how big your designs are i bought a photo album with numerous pages in it and i just stick them to the plastic sheets both sides. add sticky tabs to create a quasi filing system as well.

keeps them neat, organized and protected. easy to travel with too.

good luck,


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one customer I do repeat business all year so I just keep placing all their weeded logos stuck ontop of each other (I off set them 1/4" or less to allow me to grab a corner easily pull it up), otherwise I have used freezer paper (found in a grocercy store)


----------



## Monte Carlo (Jul 11, 2006)

I bought 100 new pizza boxes a long time ago and store cut vinyl, Transfers, Rhinestone transfers, in them. I just write on the end of the box whats inside, You can stack them without putting weight pressure on the products they work great. You can find them online just look around..


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

We use the backing of laminate material and mask material (the shiny side) and place any weeded/sticky back onto it and store them in file folders ... we would just be throwing it out anyway!


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you all for such great ideals on storing weeded vinyl!!!
TSHIRT FORUM IS GREAT!!!
EVERYBODY HAVE A BEAUTIFUL DAY!!!


----------



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

Bahahahahhaa! On my iPhone the topic reads, "How to save and store weed..."


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

jayarrsteiner said:


> bahahahahhaa! On my iphone the topic reads, "how to save and store weed..."


:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Stahls carries a Magic Mask Liner that can be used.
CW


----------



## Slickschick (Sep 21, 2010)

Saw your idea for waxed paper. Tried it and it works very well. Easy way to transport sticky weeded vinyl! Thanks


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

It is also working well for me too. 
I GOT THE TIP HERE ON TSHIRT FORUMS!!!


----------



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry...just please look at this image an this thread in the middle. I can't handle it!!! Hhahahahahahahhaa


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I like freezer paper. Shiny side to the sticky side.


----------

